# Another New Decoy on the Market



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Seems Carry Lite has a new full body on the market called the Spread Boss. Looks like a BF if you ask me. The head looks pretty shiney as well.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Did you catch the price of those PC?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The site says suggested retail is $49.99 a piece so they will be a bit cheaper I am sure. The kicker is also is that they are packed 1 per carton. This maybe just a test phase though. Too bad they don't keep there old design and just change plastics and paint.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nevermind, forgot about this useful tool that some like to call the world wide web.



> The Spread BOSS Full Body Goose Decoy
> The Spread BOSS Full Body Goose Decoy - Realism is the key to getting geese to drop into a spread, and the Spread BOSS is the most realistic three-dimensional decoy available.
> Reduce SKUs and shelf space with this special model.
> Features three different head styles included with each decoy - Sentry, Feeding and Resting. The heads fit snugly for added durability and easy transport to and from the hunt.
> ...


A little steep if you ask me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I just wonder how all these decoys look pretty much like foots. The judge by flambeau is almost the same as well??? Hell I might have to make a mold of a BF and start mass producing it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You gonna call it "The Chopper"?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The Goose Chopper

Hell I have been trying to come up with a name for my trailor. I think I can work something out of that. Thanks 870 XPRS!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

anything to help


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They are selling 3 different heads with each decoy - you have to wonder what they are thinking. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Am I seeing that right or are they really selling them for $540/dozen???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I got it figured out to be 599.88.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ooops I was going with 49.99 a piece. Chris your figure was right!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Damn what a rip-off!!! :eyeroll: Bigfoots all the way!!! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They'll need to pass the thumbnail scratch test first and then the pavement skid test to get the approval here!!! 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

lol, is that pavement test going to start being the norm for paint testing.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Those prices are msrp - im guessing dealers are going to be selling them for alot less......not that anyone is going to be buying them. Looks just like a B.F. with a less stable foot base????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Give em to Huey, Mav, and Madison and they will put them thru the pavement skid and semi crashing test!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I sent a testimonial to Clinton about the "pavement test".

I'm sure they'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Gee I miss the days when I hunted geese with 9 silo hand painted black white and gray. I think to a goose they all look alike can't see any difference with all of them. But you know they are all (THE BEST THING ON THE MARKET!).


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW...that is ridiculous. Do you think the guys over at carry-lite are not aware of their decoy's standing reputation? Seriously, not many people period are willing to pay $600 a dozen for any decoys...even the custom hand painted dekes that have a GOOD reputation. Who in the hell is going to be dumb enough to pay that much for a dozen Carry-Lites??? :roll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW!! 6 hundo for a dozen lites.... Thats shwizz!!

Right on Dan BF's are the way to go...

madison


----------

